# are you sitting comfortably?



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

how do you sit?

posture is so political. its so culturally relevant. posture is life

SAS-posture










patriarchy-approved










the european leg-cross 









the air biscuit









dese nutz









made u look









zen crotch


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Zen crotch and air biscuit...all day, every day.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Darktower776 said:


> Zen crotch and *air biscuit*...all day, every day.


are you actually farting or is it a kind of cold war where you brandish your willingness to fart as a preemptive counter measure for anyone thinking of letting one slip


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i kind of cant sit straight because my body is rekt. my ribs on my left side are always sore. i also sit with my left arm behind my head a lot, again, because of the ribs. i wish someone would just euthanize me


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

like this:

(in fact im sitting like this at my computer right now)









PS. i laughed so hard at your poll options. actually had to restrain myself from voting for all of them


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> like this:
> 
> (in fact im sitting like this at my computer right now)


poor lil fetis :[



> PS. i laughed so hard at your poll options. actually had to restrain myself from voting for all of them


man ive copped so many good feelz this evening. i just feel as if someone has rubbed eucalyptus oil all over my body and im just glowing and tingling with pleasurable sensitivity. even my taint. but i paid the person to do it, it was entrapment, and now i'm waiting for the police to arrive. i'm currently manspreading behind the door, holding a cricket bat


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

why didn't you tie them up in your basement and make them your sex slave? that's what i would have done. can't let petty things like the law and human decency stop you now. we are much bigger than that. i am waiting right behind you blud, with a red hot poker aimed directly at your ***. ready when you are, baus.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> are you actually farting or is it a kind of cold war where you brandish your willingness to fart as a preemptive counter measure for anyone thinking of letting one slip


Yes.....and yes.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Why would you have to lay on your shoulder in bed? I just lay on my back even when I only had a desktop next to me and not a laptop. Your head does have the ability to turn. When I was younger I would sit on the edge of my bed for hours with my desk facing that side. I've been fixing my back problems so I can sit more but I don't have furniture of the right design I can sit for hours without having to spend 5-10mins getting my back to straighten again when I stand up. When I no longer have negative income I am grabbing a comfortable chair from craigslist.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

(To answer the thread topic question): No, my back hurts and my neck is sore.


----------



## Dave47 (Aug 9, 2015)

Like this


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

kageri said:


> *Why would you have to lay on your shoulder in bed?* I just lay on my back even when I only had a desktop next to me and not a laptop. Your head does have the ability to turn. When I was younger I would sit on the edge of my bed for hours with my desk facing that side. I've been fixing my back problems so I can sit more but I don't have furniture of the right design I can sit for hours without having to spend 5-10mins getting my back to straighten again when I stand up. When I no longer have negative income I am grabbing a comfortable chair from craigslist.


here are some of the options you _didnt _object to

twisted up like a pretzel

with both palms on the floor in an act of submission

i sit on the skulls of the fallen


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

estse said:


> (To answer the thread topic question): No, my back hurts and my neck is sore.


i can relate to this. get thee to a massage parlour, stricken humen ;|


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Dave47 said:


> Like this


what is this black furry crotch-treat nature has bestowed upon you? :0


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

One leg above the other, as per usual. I find myself unconsciously positioning myself in weird ways as the day progresses, though. I usually end up leaning backwards with my legs resting somewhere on the desk. It's hard to describe. I'm sure my back is very pleased with me.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

criss cross applesauce at the moment, and those pictures.... lol oh my. the air biscuit is very tempting right now.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

like this


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Dave47 said:


> Like this


same


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I'm ****ting comfortably, though (Usually).


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Or...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

When you have chronic lower back pain, there is no such thing as comfortable seating.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

im too good for sitting


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Like this but I have a mousepad on top of a clipboard to the right of me.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

@surly_wurly did i do that right? probably not

Have you been giving yourself strangers again recently? That definitely will affect the wristage. Dangerous practice, but so worth it :grin2:

ok: i'm a failure. I posted in the wrong thread. this was meant for your wrist poll. lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Or...


I feel like that all the time ;__;


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I didn't like heartburn & indigestion*

about the level of unpleasantness of migraine & cluster headaches - brain & eye areas

I'm good at learning unpleasantness. Gaviscon a good friend. Any repeated event is easy to cope with - being fired... anything


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Right now I am sitting on the couch with my right leg on the ottoman and the other under my right leg. I have the laptop on my lap.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

if your stomach is facing the floor, do you still have a lap? where does it go when you lie on your side?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like to sit on my foot until it falls asleep.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I mostly sit on my bed now (with laptop) or lie (with phone). Back when the desktop PC was the only option, always used to perch on a chair or stool. When I do use my desktop now, sit in a folding garden chair with cushions.


----------

